# looking for a trade



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've got a pristine sage 4pc XI2 7 weight I'd like trade with anyone that may have an rplxi 9 or 10 weight....doesn't have to be pristine at all...I just like the action of the rplxi better than the xi2....


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Are you still looking? I have a 3-piece RPLXi 8wt if you might be interested in that. I am out of town at the moment but can get you pics on Monday if you're interested.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I already have an 8 weight...but..go ahead and send me some pics..


----------

